
Simulating a Xerox Alto with the ContrAlto Simulator: Games and Smalltalk - kens
http://www.righto.com/2016/10/simulating-xerox-alto-with-contralto.html
======
mseepgood
The font used by Smalltalk is worse than Comic Sans.

